# Dreaded Poop Subject



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maxesmum*



maxesmum said:


> Ok so I have used the pumpkin trying to firm up Nic's poop. He is now eating Purina ProPlan Focus Large Breed Puppy. That is what he came home with and seemed to do ok from what I remember. I naturally thought I should change his food to put him on a high quality food so I fed him Orijens sp? I found it strange that he then developed a soft stool because it was a filler free food. So I took him off of that because it was so $$ and it wasn't agreeing with him. So I switched him to the Purina......Did it gradually. Pumpkin always seemed to work for my other dogs but in this case it's not. I am at a stand still wondering if I should switch again or find another additive in place of the pumpkin. I also put in some green beans now and again along with chicken that I cook for him....skinless breast. He is 6 months. BTW this is not diarrhea just a very soft stool. Oh one more thing, he gets small treats for positive reinforcement. These treats Old Mother Hubbard have the usual ww flour oatmeal wheat bran.....these are the first few ingredients on the list . Thanks in advance for your expertise.


Maxesmum

Have you had his poop tested at the vet=have they ruled out any coccidia, giardia, or parvo?


----------



## maxesmum (Jun 14, 2014)

Thank you Karen, I didn't think of that. I had it checked for worms a couple of weeks ago and that came back negative but I assume that is all they tested for because at that time it hadn't become much of issue. He doesn't chew on a lot of outdoor sticks and stuff but he has had his share. I will investigate that.
Thanks again


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I would also definitely say, take a stool sample to your vet and have it checked for parasites, especially Giardia and Coccidia. It is a simple test that usually gets send out to a lab. My pup tested positive for it at 6 months old and he was on Panacur for 5 days.

Also, I think pumpkin does not work for everyone. Last week, I added some pumpkin to my dachshund's food, more as a filler because he needs to lose weight. I gave my pup a spoonful since he wanted a taste of it, too. What a mistake that was!! That night and the next day, he had bad diarrhea. He is fine now - but no more pumpkin for him!!!

Good luck! BTW, my pup is 9 months old and he is also on the PP focus large breed puppy and doing well on it.


----------



## maxesmum (Jun 14, 2014)

*More poop.....*

Hey Thanks,
I am sure that the test will come back negative but that doesn't solve the problem. A few other things that we thought of were......eating rabbit pellets....bone marrow from the femur bones I am giving him. Guess I will stop that for awhile. Thinking about putting him on rice and ground beef.....
We are just struggling along. 
I sure long for being able to pick up a nice hard poop in the poop bag.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

The mushy stools could very well be from the bone marrow, it's very rich.


----------



## Yellow Labby Girl (Jun 18, 2014)

We are having the same issues with Penny our 2 1/2 month old golden. We have her on Hill's Lamb and Rice large breed puppy food, because we think she can't eat chicken. Our other golden can't eat chicken or eggs without starching herself to death. But we are still having some mushy stools at times, I think it is from all the grass she eats. Because that is all she wants to do when we take her outside, is pull the grass up from the roots and eat it! >_<


----------



## maxesmum (Jun 14, 2014)

Oh happy day. Two days in a row. I can't believe I am talking about poop but it is so important isn't it  I took in another stool sample. Came back negative but vet thinks probably something bacterial so he sent me some pills. Meanwhile I quite the marrow bones and just fed him strictly pp focus with nothing else. He does get his usual treats but nothing unusual. Now I am struggling with something for him to chew on. I have never had a dog that demolishes stuff like he does. I don't like to give him raw hides because of all the red flags. Bought some things at Chow Hound for $17.00 a pop that were supposedly indestructible. Had both chewed up in 10 minutes. So along with those I bought two large raw ham bones. These do not have any marrow and looks like they are not as easy to splinter. At any rate.....On to the next thing.
Thanks everyone.


----------



## DAMATS (Sep 10, 2014)

maxesmum said:


> Hey Thanks,
> I am sure that the test will come back negative but that doesn't solve the problem. A few other things that we thought of were......eating rabbit pellets....bone marrow from the femur bones I am giving him. Guess I will stop that for awhile. Thinking about putting him on rice and ground beef.....
> We are just struggling along.
> I sure long for being able to pick up a nice hard poop in the poop bag.


I feel your pain. I've been going through the same thing with my pup ever since I started introducing kibble to the raw diet he's been on. Did the boiled chicken and rice , pumpkin, yogurt..etc. Now On the 3rd food trial...just want to see normal poops!! :doh:


----------



## Kirsten (Jun 18, 2013)

I have been there! I tried so many different foods and treats with my Shepherd. The only thing that has worked for us is add FortiFlora probiotic to her food once a day. It is crazy how well it worked, although it is a little pricey. For chews, I give antlers and haven't seen any loose stools on those. Bully sticks and marrow bones are a whole other story though


----------



## DAMATS (Sep 10, 2014)

The food we're on now is Wellness Large Breed Puppy. Not grain free but quality ingredients and things are starting to look better! (Knock on wood)

I give marrow bones by the suggestion of breeder but scrape out the marrow. Too rich for puppies. Bully sticks are great, last long and he loves them.

For treats, mother hubbard cookies, Nature Variety pumpkin & cranberry cookies and peanut butter in the kong and a tablespoon of plain greek yogurt.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

DAMATS said:


> I feel your pain. I've been going through the same thing with my pup ever since I started introducing kibble to the raw diet he's been on. Did the boiled chicken and rice , pumpkin, yogurt..etc. Now On the 3rd food trial...just want to see normal poops!! :doh:


How long have you had your puppy? If you have given him 3 different foods in just a matter of weeks, you are causing more digestive upset. You need to pick one, I would suggest something middle of the line, not grain free high end, and stay on it for at least 2 months minimum to let his digestive tract settle and normalize. Switching food that many times will make them have diarrhea.


----------



## Holly's Mum (Oct 4, 2014)

My two year old has tummy problems on and off, I add a teaspoon and a half of oat beN to her breakfast and it's worked like a charm! I hope you find a solution to your tummy woes soon too.


----------



## Holly's Mum (Oct 4, 2014)

Holly's Mum said:


> My two year old has tummy problems on and off, I add a teaspoon and a half of oat beN to her breakfast and it's worked like a charm! I hope you find a solution to your tummy woes soon too.



Oat bran not oat beN!


----------

